
Arc Forum - Kinnard
http://arclanguage.org/forum
======
Kinnard
To be clear, pg wrote this, not me.

~~~
minimaxir
That means it's not a Show HN

~~~
Kinnard
Share HN? Anyway people here should definitely check it out and give it a
"try"

